# UK Bankruptcy & Irish Revenue.



## ajapale (13 Jan 2012)

What is the position for Irish People seeking UK Bankruptcy where they have an outstanding tax liability with Irish Revenue?


----------



## Wishes (13 Jan 2012)

The TAX liability is included in the bankruptcy.


----------



## Wipetheslate (13 Jan 2012)

I suppose if your thinking of going bankrupt it would be prudent to reassess your whole tax history and declare any problems to revenue and make a declaration/return  to create the debt ,then include any debt in your bankruptcy thus future proofing you from any tax liabilities arising from an audit.


----------



## Steve Thatcher (16 Jan 2012)

Wipetheslate said:


> I suppose if your thinking of going bankrupt it would be prudent to reassess your whole tax history and declare any problems to revenue and make a declaration/return to create the debt ,then include any debt in your bankruptcy thus future proofing you from any tax liabilities arising from an audit.


 
That is not a bad idea, although any tax which was actual OR contingent is written off at the moment of bankruptcy.

Steve


----------

